# Anyone know a "Magic, Multi-colored" song?



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, everyone.  There's this song I heard that I really want to find the name of and it is really hard to find it just by Googling the lyrics I heard.

So, I went out to get some ice cream and I heard a song that sounded very party-ish and had a definite dance flavor to it.  I remember the lyrics in the chorus being "Magic, multi-colored."  The song was also sung by women.

If anyone knows this song, I would appreciate it if you told me what it is called and who wrote it.  Thank you.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 26, 2010)

I was able to find someone searching for the same thing you are and someone suggested bananarama - tripping on your love as a possible candidate

i give it about a 1% chance of being right though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIZLgxpa29k


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 28, 2010)

protocollie said:


> I was able to find someone searching for the same thing you are and someone suggested bananarama - tripping on your love as a possible candidate
> 
> i give it about a 1% chance of being right though.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIZLgxpa29k



Oh, my Gushousekai!  You found it!  YAY!  Thank you so much.  I was looking for this song because I thought it would fit the theme of this year's FWA con.


----------

